# Demi Moore verliert ihre Rolle in Lovelace



## beachkini (25 Jan. 2012)

​
*Die Klatschspalten überschlagen sich. Doch über den Grund für den Krankenhausaufenthalt von Hollywood-Star Demi Moore wollen wir nicht spekulieren. Fakt ist, dass ihr Engagement im geplanten Linda Lovelace-Biopic abgesagt wurde. *

Das Showbiz samt übersteuerter Aufmerksamkeit und enormen Druck hat schon einige Stars in die Erschöpfung getrieben. Was genau die Gründe für den jüngsten Zusammenbruch von Demi Moore sind, müssen ihre Ärzte klären. Die zukünftige Ex-Frau von Ashton Kutcher wurde am Montag nach einem Notruf aus ihrer Villa in ein Krankenhaus in Los Angeles gebracht. Ihre Sprecherin meldete: _“Wegen des jüngsten Stresses in ihrem Leben hat Demi entschieden, sich professionelle Hilfe für eine Behandlung ihrer Erschöpfungserscheinungen und eine generelle Verbesserung ihrer Gesundheit zu suchen.”_

*Wie die Sprecherin bestätigte, wird der Krankenhausaufenthalt von Demi Moore ihre Beteiligung an Lovelace zunichte machen.* Das feministisch angehauchte Biopic der Pornodarstellerin Linda Lovelace wird derzeit gedreht. Vor kurzem wurde ein erstes Setfoto mit den Hauptdarstellern Amanda Seyfried (als Linda Lovelace) und Peter Sarsgaard (als deren Mann) veröffentlicht.

In Lovelace sollte Demi Moore die Rolle der bekannten Feministin Gloria Steinem übernehmen. Das Engagement hätte nach all den Schlagzeilen um die von ihre eingereichte Scheidung von Ashton Kutcher die Medienaufmerksamkeit vielleicht wieder auf ihren Job gelenkt. Nun verliert Lovelace ein wichtiges Castmitglied und Demi Moore bleibt das Dauerthema der Klatschspalten. Wir wünschen dem Hollywood-Star eine rasche Genesung.
(moviepilot)


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2012)

mit Brille sieht sie scharf aus


----------

